# Tagless custom heat transfer printer?



## tonywong (Aug 26, 2011)

First time poster here, thanks for looking at my newb question.

I was wondering if anything like this exists or can do the things I need. I tried searching around and it looks like the T-shirt forums comes up most often for answers that are close.

I am looking for a tagless printer to do individual tags for heat transfer. The end products aren't T-Shirts but Pants, shirts and industrial garments, so they have to be durable enough to last through industrial wash cycles.

The tags should be individualized so we can put down customized sizes and serialization.

We have a VersaCamm here but obviously it is way too wide and uses too much margin for an on-demand type printer.

Ideally it would be roll fed with a 2" or 4" roll so we can put out single or short run jobs, and then bundle them up with the production orders to be heat-on later.

We do dark garments more than light ones but of course, it has to be able to show on both. Having a dark machine and a light machine wouldn't be a big deal I suppose, but doing more than one color would be nice.

Does anything even come close to what I'm looking for or am I just dreaming?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I know All American carries a Tagless Printer, its fast and has excellent detail perfect for what you need. 

All American Pad Printing


----------



## tonywong (Aug 26, 2011)

Do all pad type printers need a plate made first?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

tonywong said:


> Do all pad type printers need a plate made first?


Yes, here are AA instructions on plate making

How to Make A Plate « All American Manufacturing & Supply Co.

Jim Black @ All American is the best person to ask about this there are
several machines and I can't find the one (on the website) I saw at the show but give him a call he would be best to answer your questions. 

(215)634-2235 

They will be at ISS in Atlanta and Ft. Worth next month. You should check out the tagless printer is it really neat.


----------



## tonywong (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm, that probably won't work for us, since the labeling system needs to be print on demand, and each label needs to have a UPC code and lot number associated with it, which makes them fairly unique.

I was hoping to print reversed to a film and then heat transfer onto the garment. Maybe a narrow carriage DTG printer with a roll feed is kind of what I envisioned.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

tonywong said:


> Hmmm, that probably won't work for us, since the labeling system needs to be print on demand, and each label needs to have a UPC code and lot number associated with it, which makes them fairly unique.
> 
> I was hoping to print reversed to a film and then heat transfer onto the garment. Maybe a narrow carriage DTG printer with a roll feed is kind of what I envisioned.


But with DTG you are gonna need to pretreat the inside of the shirt (added cost) on your darks. Plus, depending on how small the detail is a DTG printer may not be able to pick it up. 

Is this the tag with care information?


----------



## tonywong (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, there is care info as well as legalize that needs to be imprinted on it. 

Right now we're using printed labels but there is a push towards tagless.


----------

